# how to make laundry soap



## tammyd (Aug 11, 2007)

I had read a post on here a few days ago about making laundry soap....
but i didn't write the recipe down I thought it was something like 
Fels naptha
washing soda
and water could one of you fine folks please help a new homesteader out


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is mine, there are probably several versions

1 bar soap grated ( you can use Fels Naptha but I use my homemade)
1 cup borax
1 cup washing soda
water

I grate the soap the night before and put it in a 2 quart pan filled with filtered water.
In the morning, I turn on the burner and dissolve the soap (this only takes about 5-10 minutes as the soap has softened overnight.
Take a 5 gal bucket and fill about 1/2 way with HOT water, add the borax, washing soda and soap mixture, add hot water to fill and stir frequently for about an hour allowing to cool a little. Then pour the liquid into bottles and cap, shake the bottles every few hours through the next day.

I pour early as this stuff tends to gell and clump, which makes it difficult to pour into the bottles after it has done so. If you pour into the bottles while it is still warm, it pours much easier.

You can also make a powdered version, but I find it doesn't dissolve well in our water so I prefer the liquid.

Dawn


----------

